# Erfahrung mit FOX STRATOS FS 10000



## xBiker (24. Februar 2008)

Hat denn schon einer die neue Rolle getestet.
Wollte mir eigentlich 2 von denen zulegen bin mir aber noch nicht so sicher, da ich nirgends Erfahrungsberichte bis jetzt gefunden habe.

Mfg xBiker


----------



## Carphunter 76 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrung mit FOX STRATOS FS 10000*

Ich hab nur Schlechtes davon gehört. Für deutsche Gewässer nicht zu empfehlen und auch in England liest man darüber nichts Gutes. 

Mein Tip: Kauf Dir lieber ne Shimano Baitrunner US in 4500 er Größe. Hast Du mehr und länger etwas davon.


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrung mit FOX STRATOS FS 10000*

Hi!
Zu Carphunter 76: Wie nicht für deutsche gewässer zu empfehlen, was ist denn in anderen ländern anders?


xBiker: Meinst du die Fox Stratos FS 10000E? 
Die Fox Stratos FS 10000 ist die ältere!


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrung mit FOX STRATOS FS 10000*

Moin,

Kenn auch nur diverse Testberichte von der Rolle. Eigentlich ein gutes Teil.Nur Mit einem starken Manko. Die Kraftübertragung ist sehr bescheiden. Der Kraftaufwand ist schon beim kurben ohne Fisch unverhältnismäßig groß . Mit Fisch ...........  ist dann noch bescheidener. In diesem Punkt sind sich aller Tester , in allen Tests einig.


----------



## xBiker (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrung mit FOX STRATOS FS 10000*

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten.
Habe ja noch 2 andere im Auge.

@Gunnar kannst mir mal die Berichte zukommen lassen als Link?

Gruss xBiker


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrung mit FOX STRATOS FS 10000*

Hi xBiker,

Oh Gott , nu stellste mir aber ne Aufgabe.....................................
Da ich selber mal an den Rollen interessiert war hab ich die entsprechende Typenbezeichnung bei google eingegeben,Dort bin ich auf 3 Berichte gestoßen.
Mal sehen ob ich sie noch finde. Kannst es aber auch selber mal versuchen............. Erhöht evt die Ausbeute.


----------



## Pitiplatsch (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrung mit FOX STRATOS FS 10000*

Hi.Also ich hab die Fox Stratos FS 10000.Ich finde es ist eine sehr gute Rolle, von der Qualität der Verarbeitung und vom Handling her.

Das schwere Kurbeln ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen.
Was ich sagen kann ist, dass sie sehr ruhig und geschmeidig läuft.Nichts klappert und alles passt bestens zusammen.

Man braucht ein gewisses Moment am Anfang um sie zum Drehen zu bekommen, dann läuft sie aber fast alleine mit nur noch sehr wenig Kraftaufwand.(vielleicht meint ihr das mit schweres kurbeln?)
Das sind meine Erfahrungen mit der Rolle.
Ich würde sie mir jeder Zeit wieder kaufen oder schenken lassen:vik:


----------



## Floosen (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrung mit FOX STRATOS FS 10000*

Moin,

Also ich habe den Test zu der FS 10000 ohne E gefunden.

http://www.carp.de/tackle/rollen/fox_stratos/index.shtml


Ich wollte sie mir erst auch kaufen, mir vielen auch die vielen Meinungen auf, die entweder sehr gut sind oder eben nicht.
Bei so einer Rolle muss man selbst entscheiden,wie bei allen Tackle-Utesilien eigentlicht.
Du musst sie in die Hand nehmen und dir muss sie zu sagen.
Mir gefiel sie selber sehr gut weil sie nicht überdemensioniert ist, aber ich wollte dann doch ein robustes BigPit Modell.Aber so würde ich sagen: klasse Rolle mit kleinen Schwachpunkten, die aber nicht weiter schlimm sind(Kraftübersetzung).
Dafür ist sie nicht schwer, was mich z.B. an der Shimano LC störte, daher habe ich mit der Tica Abyss einen guten Kompromiss gemacht, meiner Meinung nach.Du musst dir auch ne eigene Meinung drüber bilden.
Erfahrungen können dir nur helfen die Modelle einzugrenzen zwischen den du dich nachher entscheiden musst


----------



## crash (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrung mit FOX STRATOS FS 10000*

da gebe i meinem vorgänger recht

i besitze auch eine stratos fs 10000 seit letztem jahr u bin zufireden damit, noch keine probleme gehabt bisher.

also einfach in in angelladen u die rolle mal in die hand nehmen, die schnurverlegung ist echt gut, mit der kurbel kann i auch net ganz nachvollziehen. würde auch nur anfänglich diese meinung teilen, danach gehts rund


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrung mit FOX STRATOS FS 10000*

Also ich habe die Fox Stratos FS 10000E und finde die rolle klasse! Und der Preis ist auch okay(ca. 80€)!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carphunter 76 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrung mit FOX STRATOS FS 10000*

In den Angelladen gehen und die Rolle in die Hand nehmen ist sicher toll, wenn man aufs Aussehen achtet, aber das ersetzt nicht einen Drill mit der Rolle, geschweige denn eine Saison am Wasser. 
Und genau darauf bezieht sich meine info. 
Deutsche Gewässer, damit meine ich im Durchschnitt 10 mal größere Gewässer als die kleinen Pools in England. Und selbst die Engländer fischen weiterhin mit Daiwa und Shimano.


----------



## xBiker (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrung mit FOX STRATOS FS 10000*

Habe jetzt einige Infos drüber gefunden selbst hier im Forum, hätte mal früher die Suchfunktion nutzen sollen.
Aber wie Carphunter76 schon sagte das Gefühl im Angelladen die Rolle zu halten bringt mir nicht wirklich viel.
Wollte sie für gute Weiten in großen Gewässern haben und als Fisch auf Karpen oder auch Wels gehen können, daher wer Erfahrung in der Praxis hat wäre schön sich mal zu melden.

@Carp-Hunter7 wie ist die denn in der Praxis kostet ja einiges weniger meinte aber die *Fox Stratos FS 10000.* 

Gruss xBiker


----------



## Carphunter 76 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrung mit FOX STRATOS FS 10000*

Für die Neuauflage (mit besseren Materialien) kann ich logischerweise noch keine Langzeitmeinungen weitergeben. 
Das wird sich erst nach einem Jahr herausstellen.

Für großé Gewässer taugt sie ja sowieso nicht wirklich was, denn dafür hat sie zu wenig Schnurfassung.

Das Karpfenanglerlager teilt sich in zwei Teile. Die einen nehmen Shimano, die anderen Daiwa. 
Ich gehöre ins Shimanolager, habe aber auch eine Daiwa , die Regal BRi XT, oder so. Die hat auch nen Freilauf und genug Schnurfassung für mittlere Reichweiten.


----------



## Spector (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrung mit FOX STRATOS FS 10000*



Carphunter 76 schrieb:


> Für die Neuauflage (mit besseren Materialien) kann ich logischerweise noch keine Langzeitmeinungen weitergeben.
> Das wird sich erst nach einem Jahr herausstellen.



Die "E" Variante ist aber nicht die neuauflage sondern eine abgespeckte Version...deshalb auch der günstgere Preis.....die normale Stratos hat 16 Kugellager( ob man die braucht ist eine andere Sache) die "E" nur 9....weitere Unterschiede sind hier-----> http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....es-p-9248&cName=rollen-freilaufrollen-c-33_36 für die normale und hier ---> http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....le-p-9276&cName=rollen-freilaufrollen-c-33_36 für die "E" selbst nach zu lesen|wavey:

und über 500m Schnurfassung|bigeyes sollten für alle Gewässer ausreichen.......


----------



## Larzyrius (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrung mit FOX STRATOS FS 10000*

Moin!

Ich habe mir FS 7000E geleistet. Mein Ding isses nich, aber nu hab ich se halt. ausgiebig Testen werd ich sie diese Saison und dann mal sehen, wie sie sich behauptet haben.

Auf tacklebrothers.de wurde dazu auch schon mal ein Thread erstellt. Vielleicht steht da ja noch ne nützlich Info drin.

bis denne...


----------



## Freakadelle (12. März 2008)

*AW: Erfahrung mit FOX STRATOS FS 10000*



Carphunter 76 schrieb:


> Für großé Gewässer taugt sie ja sowieso nicht wirklich was, denn dafür hat sie zu wenig Schnurfassung.



Hi.

Kann es sein, daß Du eine andere Rolle meinst? Auf die Stratos 10000 passen 550 Meter 34er Mono. Also wenn das nicht reicht...#c


----------



## FTH2BLAU (13. März 2008)

*AW: Erfahrung mit FOX STRATOS FS 10000*

Also ich habe diese Rollen jetzt eine Saison Lang gefischt 2 - 3 die Woch im schnitt und auch eine Wochen rund um die Uhr!!! Die rollen sind super und haben einem Traumhaften lauf ich fische die Whiplash crystal 0,17 und habe auch einen kleinen Wels mit dieser Rolle schon so 100m weit rein gehollt und da war noch viel reserve drin aber die Probleme der Rolle die mann hören tut wurde im 2008 Modell behoben!!! Bis 350,- gibt es nichts besseres. die rolle bekommst du für 130,- wenn du dich umschaust.

Gutes gerät mehr spass!!!


----------

